# Leveling Rear Slide



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

I did a search but could not find where I should put the level when leveling the rear slide.







There is a 1-2" gap at the bottom of the slide, between the gasket and where the gasket should seal. My question is do I put the level on the rails, or do I have to put it on the slide? The OB is an '03 26RS, with one rail marked R for the right side.

Thanks in advance!
Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I would guess on the rails themselves one at a time if the trailer is level.

Most people say to leave the trailer nose higher for rain run off but I found the roof of the slide had a slight angle from the factory to assist in run off when the trailer was level. If I was expecting heavy rain, I did the nose up for extra piece of mind.

John


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I really haven't thought about it, but are you looking for front-to-back or side-to-side level, or both?

What about using the roof of the slide? You'll have to use a long level, at least 48 inches, to account for minor inconsistencies in the roof.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

redmonaz said:


> There is a 1-2" gap at the bottom of the slide, between the gasket and where the gasket should seal.


I can read your original post in a couple of ways. Are you leveling to eliminate the gap you mention (perhaps by adjusting the height of the rails)? Or, are you interesting in optimizing rain runoff by making the slide drain when the rest of the trailer is level?

This gap you are talking about .... are you saying that when the queen bed is open you have an openning between the bottom of the slide and the opening in the trailer? Or, is the opening more front-to-back, meaning that the slide may not be fully extended?

Ed


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

My quess is if the gap is only on the bottom the rails need to go up a little. Never had to adjust mine but is newer. Make sure the slide is pushed all they way out first. Then if it still doesn't seal I would vote for pulling the matress off and putting a level in the bed frame.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Out-of-level rear slide rails led to a big gap at the bottom gasket and me getting attacked by bees on our 23RS's maiden voyage.

With the trailer level, I adjusted the height of the rails until the inside flange contacted the weatherstrip "evenly" all the way around. I left a very slight downward slope to allow for water runoff. The gasket is different on the bottom than it is on the top and sides, so it's not real easy to get the right setting. Trial and error will get it fixed.


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Insomniak said:


> Out-of-level rear slide rails led to a big gap at the bottom gasket and me getting attacked by bees on our 23RS's maiden voyage.
> 
> With the trailer level, I adjusted the height of the rails until the inside flange contacted the weatherstrip "evenly" all the way around. I left a very slight downward slope to allow for water runoff. The gasket is different on the bottom than it is on the top and sides, so it's not real easy to get the right setting. Trial and error will get it fixed.


Bingo! It sounds to me like you are looking for a flush seal all the way around the perimeter, not level. I would adjust the slide brackets until that is achieved, level or no.


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks all!

The gap is on the bottom when the slide is open. It is tight on the top so it is out as far as it will go. There is weather stripping on the trailer that contacts the bottom of the slide, but the weather strip on ths slide does not contact the trailer. I currently have the slide out so before I put it in I wll put the level on it to see if the bottom of the slide is parrallel to the rails. (If they are both equally out of level I will assume parrallel.)

We bought the trailer used, about 2 years ago, so I don't know if it has always been this way or not.

I will let you know what I find.

Thanks again!


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

redmonaz said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> The gap is on the bottom when the slide is open. It is tight on the top so it is out as far as it will go. There is weather stripping on the trailer that contacts the bottom of the slide, but the weather strip on ths slide does not contact the trailer. I currently have the slide out so before I put it in I wll put the level on it to see if the bottom of the slide is parrallel to the rails. (If they are both equally out of level I will assume parrallel.)
> 
> ...


I think the Keystone default is to have the slide with too much downward slope to allow for water runoff. The gasket I believe you're talking about is the one you can see from outside the trailer, at the bottom of the slide. That one doesn't do much for keeping out cold air, or bees.

The weather strip around the "box" on the inside of the trailer is the important one. If you loosen the lock nuts that hold the triangular part of the rail support rod, you can unscrew that triangle a few threads at a time. Do each side the same number of turns unless you're not level from side to side. Tighten the lock nut and check your weather stripping. Eventually, you'll see the top become less tight, and the bottom will finally make contact. *Presto* no more bees or cold air !! Just don't raise the slide too much or you might get wet when it rains!


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

I just came in from lveling the rear slide. I ran the nut on each rail out about 5 turns. It seemed to have helped. The seal definatly touches all the way around now. I may raise it just a hair more, we'll see how it works out this weekend. It was dark outside and I had the interior lights on. You could see a lot of light coming through, especially where the large rollers that the slide rides on are at. The seal had a 1/2 in gap on either side of the rollers. Perfect for bees and such to fit right through!









We've owned the trailer for 2 years and I did not notice this until a couple of monthes ago. Definatly something that should be checked. Maybe our bed won't be quit so cold now!

New tires afterwork tomorrow and the next morning we are off to Payson!

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

redmonaz said:


> I just came in from lveling the rear slide. I ran the nut on each rail out about 5 turns. It seemed to have helped. The seal definatly touches all the way around now. I may raise it just a hair more, we'll see how it works out this weekend. It was dark outside and I had the interior lights on. You could see a lot of light coming through, especially where the large rollers that the slide rides on are at. The seal had a 1/2 in gap on either side of the rollers. Perfect for bees and such to fit right through!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the bed now level? Is it harder or easier to pull the bed out now?


----------



## redmonaz (Jul 24, 2006)

I did notice it was harder to pull the bed out after raising the rails. Makes since though, before I had a gravity assist slide.








Worth the extra effort to keep out the draft and bees. Maybe now the couch cusion won't fall over so easy.

I did not check level of the bed relative to the floor after the adjustment. If I remember I'll check it this weekend.


----------

